# Did the guy really tip me this morning at 7:30?



## wuber88 (Dec 6, 2018)

I’ve always wondered if Uber randomizes (the reporting of) the time the rider tips me. For example this morning at 7:30 I got a notification that a rider (the trip actual took place around 7pm last night) gave me a tip. Really, at 7:30 in the morning?!
Uber seems to do everything to discourage the riders from tipping, or at least not encourage them to tip. They don’t provide a way that the driver can get immediate notification has tipped when the rider disembark so the driver can thank the rider face to face. To the riders, tip or no tip doesn’t really matter, ‘cos the receiver can’t put a face to it anyways. I had some riders promised me to tip via the app, but never ended up doing it, albeit they are the minorities.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

wuber88 said:


> I've always wondered if Uber randomizes (the reporting of) the time the rider tips me. For example this morning at 7:30 I got a notification that a rider (the trip actual took place around 7pm last night) gave me a tip. Really, at 7:30 in the morning?!
> Uber seems to do everything to discourage the riders from tipping, or at least not encourage them to tip. They don't provide a way that the driver can get immediate notification has tipped when the rider disembark so the driver can thank the rider face to face. To the riders, tip or no tip doesn't really matter, 'cos the receiver can't put a face to it anyways. I had some riders promised me to tip via the app, but never ended up doing it, albeit they are the minorities.


Some people wait until they open the app back up again before they rate a driver or even tip.
Your 7:30 last night could have opened up the app at 7:30 this morning to order a ride.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

wuber88 said:


> I had some riders promised me to tip via the app, but never ended up doing it, albeit *they are the minorities.*


Das racist. ?

I do wonder about this and it would cohere with the slot machine vibe of the app, but I haven't noticed anything weird about it except for notifications appearing 2 minutes after the tip posts to the balance shown in the app.

I believe some passengers are tipping late because of the email receipt reminder text about rating and tipping. I want those email reminders to instill guilt and shame in my passengers for how good their ride was for how little money.

The "next ride" prompt is a major reason, I think.


----------



## WickedPrincess (Nov 12, 2019)

wuber88 said:


> I've always wondered if Uber randomizes (the reporting of) the time the rider tips me. For example this morning at 7:30 I got a notification that a rider (the trip actual took place around 7pm last night) gave me a tip. Really, at 7:30 in the morning?!
> Uber seems to do everything to discourage the riders from tipping, or at least not encourage them to tip. They don't provide a way that the driver can get immediate notification has tipped when the rider disembark so the driver can thank the rider face to face. To the riders, tip or no tip doesn't really matter, 'cos the receiver can't put a face to it anyways. I had some riders promised me to tip via the app, but never ended up doing it, albeit they are the minorities.


I rate and tip the next day or later.

Yesterday I ordered doordash at work and rated the guy who took my previous order at least a month ago.

Just did another one.


----------



## wuber88 (Dec 6, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> ...albeit *they are the minorities*
> Das racist. ?


What I meant was that they are the minorities of those who said that they were gonna tip me.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

wuber88 said:


> What I meant was that they are the minorities of those who said that they were gonna tip me.


90% of people who say they will tip in the app are dirty filthy liars.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

wuber88 said:


> What I meant was that they are the minorities of those who said that they were gonna tip me.


It's all good. You are not a racist (that I know of). ??


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> 90% of people who say they will tip in the app are dirty filthy liars.


......said the Uber driver ??


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> 90% of people who say they will tip in the app are dirty filthy liars.


People always say that about people that always say that ?

They usually tip. Whos with me?


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Despite Lyft bragging on in-app tipping, I'm tipped much better by Uber pax...go figure.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Despite Lyft bragging on in-app tipping, I'm tipped much better by Uber pax...go figure.


Pax quality reduces with cheaper more low life company


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Despite Lyft bragging on in-app tipping, I'm tipped much better by Uber pax...go figure.


If you take a close look at your numbers, you may find that your best Uber passengers are subsidizing all the cheapos. I rely on the better tippers who are very few in number for probably 10% of my gross income. I like that some people tip small amounts (like most Lyft tippers seemingly) but I prefer that a passenger doubles my income on otherwise useless rides because they are good tippers.


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

Sometimes people are in a rush they don’t tip till later.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

My tips for airport runs tend to come in hours or even a day or so later.


----------



## midacre (Nov 9, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> If you take a close look at your numbers, you may find that your best Uber passengers are subsidizing all the cheapos. I rely on the better tippers who are very few in number for probably 10% of my gross income. I like that some people tip small amounts (like most Lyft tippers seemingly) but I prefer that a passenger doubles my income on otherwise useless rides because they are good tippers.


$3 tip on a minimum fare ride always puts me in a good mood.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> People always say that about people that always say that ?
> 
> They usually tip. Whos with me?


I am so not with you. I've only had one person who said they would tip in the app who actually did it.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

wuber88 said:


> I've always wondered if Uber randomizes (the reporting of) the time the rider tips me. For example this morning at 7:30 I got a notification that a rider (the trip actual took place around 7pm last night) gave me a tip. Really, at 7:30 in the morning?!
> Uber seems to do everything to discourage the riders from tipping, or at least not encourage them to tip. They don't provide a way that the driver can get immediate notification has tipped when the rider disembark so the driver can thank the rider face to face. To the riders, tip or no tip doesn't really matter, 'cos the receiver can't put a face to it anyways. I had some riders promised me to tip via the app, but never ended up doing it, albeit they are the minorities.


Some things I noticed. PAX tip late all the time, often when they are getting ready to request their next ride.
The time stamp that Uber gives can vary depending on your status of the app being open.
If you have the app closed the time stamp for the tip will be when you open the app and it makes a network connection.
If you have the app open and in the background the time stamp will be when you bring the app to the active screen.
If you have the app open and as your active screen the time stamp is within minutes of the actual time the rider finished the tipping process.

These are some of the scenarios I have experienced.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> I am so not with you. I've only had one person who said they would tip in the app who actually did it.


I track all my rides along with those that say I'll tip you in the app. 53% of the people that tell me they will tip in the app actually do tip in the app.

Before I started tracking it I would have swore that number was maybe 10% or less. I proved myself wrong.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> 90% of people who say they will tip in the app are dirty filthy liars.


Well 90% of the pax that said they would tip, tipped me.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Happens more often than tips right after the ride.


----------



## Canaddar (Oct 3, 2019)

WickedPrincess said:


> I rate and tip the next day or later.
> 
> Yesterday I ordered doordash at work and rated the guy who took my previous order at least a month ago.
> 
> ...


Doordash's system for rating is stupid. You can rate drivers a month after you got your food. Who remembers what they ate a month ago, and how the driver that delivered it was?

It is also misleading for the rater. Many times they think that they are rating the food, but they are actually rating the driver. That really sucks when you get a sealed food bag and deliver it and the customer finds out that the order is wrong.

There is also zero feedback from dd on ratings. Your ratings can just suddenly drop......and you have no idea if it was the kid you just delivered to, or the sweet old lady from 3 weeks ago.

All of these gig economy delivery jobs should give automatic 5 star ratings for every task. And then make it so that the customer has to click and go into a sub menu to change it. That will make it more likely that only the folks who truly had a beef will rate someone badly. No more misclicks, confusion or people just being jerks.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> 90% of people who say they will tip in the app are dirty filthy liars.


how does that convo even start with a pax? I've certainly never mentioned tipping to my pax. sheesh


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SHalester said:


> how does that convo even start with a pax? I've certainly never mentioned tipping to my pax. sheesh


I don't often hear it. But I remember one:

Can you stop at a convenience store for a sec?
"Sure, no problem."
I'll tip you in the app. You want anything?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> how does that convo even start with a pax? I've certainly never mentioned tipping to my pax. sheesh


"I'll take care of you in the app" on the way out of the car.
"I don't have cash, does Uber let you tip through the app?"
"How does tipping work?"

1 in 20 rides in my market, easily. I bring up tipping only if someone asks really detailed questions about how the job pays, otherwise I don't mention it.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> 1 in 20 rides in my market, easily.


I can honestly say it has never come up during or at the end of a ride. Kinda glad? Think I did find a dollar bill in the back pocket of one of the seats, tho. does that count? :biggrin:


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I can honestly say it has never come up during or at the end of a ride. Kinda glad? Think I did find a dollar bill in the back pocket of one of the seats, tho. does that count? :biggrin:


I talk with nearly all of my passengers. I only give silent rides to people who seem to need them (body language, phone call, obvious disinterest in talking after saying hello). The people who talk to me enjoy it for the most part. The price I pay is that they bug me with money questions sometimes.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I talk with nearly all of my passengers


um, er, ah talk about TIPS. :coolio:Of course I chat with those pax who seem to want to chat. I"m good either way. But talking about tips, never......


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> um, er, ah talk about TIPS. :coolio:Of course I chat with those pax who seem to want to chat. I"m good either way. But talking about tips, never......


They bring it up. If someone asks me about my politics I'll talk about that too, within reason. I'm an open book and it works out fine for me. People in my market are also unusually friendly so my approach and personality are also good for business and make the job less stressful.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> They bring it up.


I must have a different type of pax; tipping never a subject to discuss.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I must have a different type of pax; tipping never a subject to discuss.


I have given 1723 rides this year between Uber and Lyft. 67 of those PAX or 3.89% have made some form of comment that they will tip me in the app. 35 of those 67 or 52.24% actually followed trough with some form of tip from $2.00 to $20.00. None of them were asked to tip or prompted to have a discussion about tips. They did it on their own.

I find it very surprising that in the United States any driver with more than 100 rides has not at least heard one time some form of "I'll tip you in the app".


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I don't often hear it. But I remember one:
> 
> Can you stop at a convenience store for a sec?
> "Sure, no problem."
> I'll tip you in the app. You want anything?


Drivers are always so surprised when I tap them on the shoulder to give them the cash.

Maybe it's my fault. 99% of the time I'm so tired I don't have the care to muster up a convo unless the driver initiated it and I usually have the I'm ready to KO face.

so it's a quiet ride and 75% of the time I take a nap (you get good enough where you're resting partially but not dead asleep).

I guess that's why they're surprised.

I've taken Ubers to CVS and then have ordered one back. I don't have the inclination to ask a driver to wait.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Drivers are always so surprised when I tap them on the shoulder to give them the cash.
> 
> Maybe it's my fault. 99% of the time I'm so tired I don't have the care to muster up a convo unless the driver initiated it and I usually have the I'm ready to KO face.
> 
> ...


You're doing it right.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

wuber88 said:


> What I meant was that they are the minorities of those who said that they were gonna tip me.


Sarcasm bro


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

No it didn't really happen. It's all in your head


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> find it very surprising that in the United States any driver with more than 100 rides has not at least heard one time some form of "I'll tip you in the app".


Then be surprised. The word 'tip' has never been uttered in my car by a pax or myself. Why would it? When you eat at a restaurant to you chat with the server about the tip? I'm betting not.
It is just not a topic that is offered up. If they ask, I'll chat about it and my feelings about tipping. As a pax I always tip my driver. as a driver I simply don't obsess getting them. When I do, it is like xmas morning. When I don't, it's on to the next pax. No matter service and ratings are the same.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

One thing that comes up a lot is stops over a couple of minutes – that person is not tipping me, they are paying for my time. If they don’t talk money I can’t afford to stop.


----------

